# The Guardian go bigot on Tchaikovsky



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

the Ministry Of Truth's media writes this - http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/aug/25/russia-anti-gay-law-tchaikovsky-sexuality - whereas first of all *Tchaikovsky was not gay* and there's *not a single evidence* to prove otherwise.

secondly they say the movie director _'Kirill Serebrennikov, a respected filmmaker'_ which is a total lie, for he has not yet made a decent film to be respected for.

no wonder all this came from those who promote outright shoddy stuff - http://www.guardianbookshop.co.uk/BerteShopWeb/viewProduct.do?ISBN=9780852652497&INTCMP=mic_3140


----------



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)

here we go...............................


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

While I'm bringing the worst of the internet to talkclassical, let me bring this jewel as well:

_*IBTL!*_


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

Garlic said:


> here we go


tell that to the Guardian hacks.


----------



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)

Your agenda is showing


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

There goes Round II...

I've got an infraction from Round I though, so I'll better stay out of this...


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

SiegendesLicht said:


> There goes Round II...
> 
> I've got an infraction from Round I though, so I'll better stay out of this...


It's even on the first page, but when a guy's hot, he's hot. What I mean by that is, um, that he has to post what's on his mind, ASAP. Shoot first, in a sense, and ask questions later.

I cannot defend this post if challenged. Clearly I've had too much Mountain Dew. The yellow #5 or whatever is doing something to my, um, brain.


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

Garlic said:


> Your agenda is showing


mine??.. now you go and read the link i posted to see what's what.
i for one am against any agenda, as you might see.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Coming to your screen right now.


----------



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)

sharik said:


> mine??.. now you go and read the link i posted to see what's what.
> i for one am against any agenda, as you might see.


Are you accusing the western media of being engaged in a massive conspiracy to portray Tchaikovsky as gay? As a way of getting back at Russia or something?

Do you think Tchaikovsky's letters are fake?


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

Garlic said:


> Are you accusing the western media of being engaged in a massive conspiracy to portray Tchaikovsky as gay? As a way of getting back at Russia or something?


- exactly, a part of West media policies like for example this one http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tar-vulgar-reality-TV-show.html#ixzz2f2ZIwhnR



Garlic said:


> Do you think Tchaikovsky's letters are fake?


no their not and none of them indicates he was gay.


----------



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)

sharik, out of interest, what do you think of Bashar Al-Assad?


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

Garlic said:


> out of interest, what do you think of Bashar Al-Assad?


i've never been to Syria, what can i think of him??


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

sharik said:


> - exactly, a part of West media policies like for example this one http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tar-vulgar-reality-TV-show.html#ixzz2f2ZIwhnR
> 
> no their not and none of them indicates he was gay.


Why does it matter if Tchaikovsky was gay or not? It almost sounds like you think there is something wrong with being gay.


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

TresPicos said:


> Why does it matter if Tchaikovsky was gay or not?


- good question, btw. Tchaikovsky never confessed himself as being gay, so this is why his not a gay.


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

TresPicos said:


> Why does it matter if Tchaikovsky was gay or not? It almost sounds like you think there is something wrong with being gay.


Yes that is the subtext of all those who take that position. 
Even worse news has just been released-
Not only was Tchaik gay but he was also black and Jewish!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Petwhac said:


> Yes that is the subtext of all those who take that position.
> Even worse news has just been released-
> Not only was Tchaik gay but he was also black and Jewish!


And Catholic and Southern.


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

Petwhac said:


> Not only was Tchaik gay but he was also black and Jewish!


jokes aside but today West media is capable of any idiocy Goebbels would have been proud of.


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

science said:


> And Catholic and Southern.


...and lesbian to boot


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

sharik said:


> jokes aside but today West media is capable of any idiocy Goebbels would have been proud of.


Ok, dude. Get a grip. This isn't going to end pretty.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

This thread is already showing signs of turning into a political discussion. Please remember that off-topic political or religious discussion is strictly forbidden on the open boards, as it inevitably leads to acrimonious interchanges. Please take any political discussion into the community groups.


----------



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)

I don't think it's salvageable to be honest, there wasn't much there in the first place


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

science said:


> Get a grip


yes i have long since noticed that telling truth is unpopular with West internet forums.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Closed for repairs. It is, as garlic says, unsalvageable.


----------

